# At what sizes do tropheus duboisi start to breed?



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

At what sizes do tropheus duboisi start to breed? currently my tropheus are about 3" and are getting their stripes.


----------



## kilroy111 (Sep 25, 2006)

Yours are big enough to breed, but sometimes the males aren't mature enough to fertilise the eggs. I find that after about 18 months to 2 years they get the hang of it and start breeding well (4 inches plus).


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*[email protected]*: I concur with all that *kilroy111 *wrote. It describes my Duboisi Karilani colony to a tee.


----------

